# Tong feed or let loose?



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wondeirng what people sopinions are??


i have been letting the frogs hunt them and picking any out that are around, but as my viv has a poly background and alot of decor im thinking they may be hiding away from me?

what would you say is better?


also i will be away from mon-fri and NO-ONE in the house will come nearthe crickets, shoudl i give an extra feed and let them burn it off until fri night?


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

I personally wouldnt put tongs anywhere near my frogs and find that watching them hunt is one of the main pleasures of the hobby.

A few loose crickets are Ok IMO as long as the viv isnt overrun with them. I always leave a small bowl of food for them too just in case they get a taste for the 'phibs.

Crickets hiding behind the backing can be a pain ( I discovered a huge Conan of the cricket world hiding behind there once. It wasnt that size when he went in - must have been canniballising the others) and should be checked at least weekly. You can try plugging the gaps or replacing it with something like a cocofibre panel I guess. 

Not sure an extra feed would be helpful isnt there a device that releases crickets slowly over a period of time or did I imagine it:?:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I only tong feed my horned frog, if I am feeding him some rat pups as treats, otherwise I let them hunt, I always let my RETF and my WTF hunt for themselves.

I would leave some fruit and veg in small slices for the 'extra' crix to eat. just wedge it in somewhere and they should be ok, depending on the age of the frog really.

the exo terra poyl background is a real pig for escaping crix, so I don't use them, I use coco firbe panel and seal it to the back with aquarium sealant, that was no more lost crix!!


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome, thanks


have just seen people using tongs, but thought that it would freak the frogs out more anyway?


just managed to find a spot for my old snkae tank now so gotta decide what to fill it up with

tis an 18x18x18 exo terra, id love to do a klind of waterfall thing ala chondro but not sure if id be able to find any frogs locally!!!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

R0b_2oo8 said:


> awesome, thanks
> 
> 
> have just seen people using tongs, but thought that it would freak the frogs out more anyway?
> ...


Luvley, hope you get something.


----------

